# New Action Figure shot-I bet you've never seen a figure like this one ;)



## Hooligan Dan (Aug 6, 2008)

A few years ago, before I got smart enough to backup my photos, I shot what is to this day still one of my all time favorite shots. Not just of figures, but of everything I shot. But alas, technology being as dependable as it is, my computer crashed and I lost the full res version. I'm left with only a 600px tall version of it I had on the internet. Prints out to a whole 2 inches tall. So today I set out to replicate the shot. I failed. But I got other shots I liked to. So here's one.





D300
ISO 200
f/7.1
1/10 sec
200w smith-victor light behind figure left. Gold reflector for fill. I got a little chromatic aberration on his right forearm and a couple other highlights, but that tends to happen with super bright lights sometimes. Especially when using a sigma lens. 

If you're wondering, it's Old Monty from the Texas Chainsaw Massacre remake in 2004. How many wheelchair bound figures have you seen? Let alone one with a pee filled catheter bag hooked on the back of the chair. :lmao: I wish I could have had his whole cane in the shot, but once again the backdrop, in this case a doorway base used for the leatherface figure, was too narrow.

Anyway, hope you guys like it. C&C always welcomed.


----------



## Kuruu (Aug 13, 2008)

I really like everything about this shot. Good job


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Aug 13, 2008)

That's an awesome action figure! 

And it's a really nice shot. You light your shots really well. Good stuff, man.


----------



## Bifurcator (Aug 16, 2008)

Very kewl!


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 23, 2008)

chain saw massacre=worst movie of my life.
I was scared for months after.... 

but awesome shot.


----------



## cszakolczai (Aug 23, 2008)

sarallyn said:


> chain saw massacre=worst movie of my life.
> I was scared for months after....
> 
> but awesome shot.


 
How can you be scared of a movie when Jessica Beal is running around in a wet white T shirt?  Then runs into a large meat factory which was obviously cold haha.  
But seriously sweet picture and that movie was pretty scary.  I do own it though.


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 24, 2008)

cszakolczai said:


> How can you be scared of a movie when Jessica Beal is running around in a wet white T shirt?  Then runs into a large meat factory which was obviously cold haha.



usually boobs aren't my kind of thing.


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Aug 24, 2008)

Boobs are everybody's kind of thing.


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 24, 2008)

okay, okay, I like myself an occasional boob. 

:er:


----------



## Whiteram (Aug 24, 2008)

sarallyn said:


> okay, okay, I like myself an occasional boob.
> 
> :er:


 
lmao...or two?


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 24, 2008)

Whiteram said:


> lmao...or two?



that's just pushing it.


----------



## photographyaddict (Sep 7, 2008)

Ah, yes, the importance of backup. You can also find online sites to store your pics at high res.


----------

